# hi -- bigsyd --



## Max_Baer (Mar 28, 2012)

hi dear bigsyd

i couldn't sent private message ( i don't know why ) so i send it here 
i'm max frm CA'sl 20yo and 3dsmax modeler ... it's clear that modeling need good photos
i heard you have tt rs roadster if it's possible that take photo frm rear angle
( bright lights and lights off - with open roof and close roof ) 
then you help me a lot :wink:

thanks bro


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

kazinak said:


> LOL


+1

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got an Orange TTS Coupe if that's any use

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Max_Baer said:


> hi dear bigsyd
> 
> i couldn't sent private message ( i don't know why ) so i send it here
> i'm max frm CA'sl 20yo and 3dsmax modeler ... it's clear that modeling need good photos
> ...


Someone translate please :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

neilc said:


> Max_Baer said:
> 
> 
> > hi dear bigsyd
> ...


He wants pictures of a white TTRS from the back with the roof up and roof down, and NO he doesn't want a TTS. He has another thread on here with over 180 views but only one reply so surely we could help him out.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I can take some pics tomorrow maybe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audimad said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Max_Baer said:
> ...


So why is he trying to contact Syd his RS is not white


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I sent a PM to Syd for Max yesterday pointing Syd here


----------



## Max_Baer (Mar 28, 2012)

phope said:


> I can take some pics tomorrow maybe


thank u so much :wink:


----------



## Max_Baer (Mar 28, 2012)

John-H said:


> I sent a PM to Syd for Max yesterday pointing Syd here


thank u for ur attention bro i'm waiting !


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Might have to be tomorrow now - wife has pinched the car


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> Might have to be tomorrow now - wife has pinched the car


It's always a day awaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I sent a PM to Syd for Max yesterday pointing Syd here


and I sent one the day before you John. :lol:


----------



## Max_Baer (Mar 28, 2012)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a PM to Syd for Max yesterday pointing Syd here
> ...


thank les


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Ours doesn't have the rear spoiler - will that be an issue?


----------



## Max_Baer (Mar 28, 2012)

phope said:


> Ours doesn't have the rear spoiler - will that be an issue?


i need with spoiler but ur photos may be used 

thanks again bro


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Pouring rain here just now...will try later


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Better late than never...ok i forgot about this and just seen this post :roll: hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Max_Baer (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi BIGSYD Thank u so much for ur perfect photos :mrgreen: 
i used them but a pic remained
Like this : 








This view - this distance !! sorry for my too request .. bro
This is my not complete 3dmodel : 









sorry once again [smiley=jester.gif]


----------

